# Applying for Medicare



## debodun (Mar 26, 2016)

In a few months I will have to apply for Medicare. Can this be done online, or do I have to go someplace? What will I be asked, or what choices do I have to make?


----------



## jnos (Mar 26, 2016)

You can do it directly on the SSI website. Here's a page with instructions. 

We signed up early for retirement benefits and had to take Medicare Part A, even though we still have health insurance. Part B (D, etc.) we will sign up for when we no longer have health ins through hubby's job.


----------



## spot (Apr 27, 2016)

Next month ( May ) I wil be able to sign up for Medicare. I'm not signing up for S.S. and plan on working, what documents will I have to send in if signing up online or should I just go to the SS office. ?


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 27, 2016)

You can do it online, or by phone to the 800 number shown online.  I did mine by phone, and didn't need any documents at all, just my social security number, DOB, etc.  They just pull up your work history, etc., with the social.  It wasn't any problem at all.  You'll get your Medicare card in the mail.  Don't forget to sign up for the prescription part, which I believe is Part D.  Do consider getting into an Advantage plan or getting a Medicare supplement.  I'm in an Advantage plan and am very glad I made that decision.  

I hadn't intended to take social security, either, since I was still working, but after talking to the counselor at the SS office, I decided to go ahead and take social security and just put that money into savings.


----------



## spot (Apr 28, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> You can do it online, or by phone to the 800 number shown online.  I did mine by phone, and didn't need any documents at all, just my social security number, DOB, etc.  They just pull up your work history, etc., with the social.  It wasn't any problem at all.  You'll get your Medicare card in the mail.  Don't forget to sign up for the prescription part, which I believe is Part D.  Do consider getting into an Advantage plan or getting a Medicare supplement.  I'm in an Advantage plan and am very glad I made that decision.
> 
> I hadn't intended to take social security, either, since I was still working, but after talking to the counselor at the SS office, I decided to go ahead and take social security and just put that money into savings.



Thanks, I plan on signing up for Medicare  A & B Only not S.S. yet. by online  then getting Plan G from mutual of Omaha / Part D from the Walmart plan as I do take some generics. I have ACA insurance now and will have to cancel that by Aug I understand. Self-employed and wife is 59 so I'll pick up another ACA plan for her. Will be a busy few months.


----------



## debodun (Apr 28, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Don't forget to sign up for the prescription part, which I believe is Part D.  Do consider getting into an Advantage plan or getting a Medicare supplement.  I'm in an Advantage plan and am very glad I made that decision.



I get a prescription plan through my employer that still continues to carry me even though I retired. At the retirement seminar, they said then that as soon as I become Medicare eligible, this prescription plan would become my Part D. Did I understand them correctly?


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 28, 2016)

debodun said:


> I get a prescription plan through my employer that still continues to carry me even though I retired. At the retirement seminar, they said then that as soon as I become Medicare eligible, this prescription plan would become my Part D. Did I understand them correctly?



Check it out with the Medicare folks at the 800 number.  They're the final arbiters of whether your plan would count as part D.  What you DON'T want to happen is you're going along thinking it will count and then something happens and you find out it doesn't count and you have to pay a penalty for signing up late.  Get the pertinent poop together and call Medicare to be sure.  The employer can tell you anything it wants to about their plan, but it's Medicare who decides if it qualifies or not.


----------



## spot (Apr 30, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> You can do it online, or by phone to the 800 number shown online.  I did mine by phone, and didn't need any documents at all, just my social security number, DOB, etc.  They just pull up your work history, etc., with the social.  It wasn't any problem at all.  You'll get your Medicare card in the mail.  Don't forget to sign up for the prescription part, which I believe is Part D.  Do consider getting into an Advantage plan or getting a Medicare supplement.  I'm in an Advantage plan and am very glad I made that decision.
> 
> I hadn't intended to take social security, either, since I was still working, but after talking to the counselor at the SS office, I decided to go ahead and take social security and just put that money into savings.



Thanks, I called Mutual of Omaha and asked about Plan G , they took my info and signed me up for Plan G starts Aug. 1  ,,$112.68   Update: Online signed up 5-01 for Part A & B .FYI only. to help someone else.


----------



## spot (May 4, 2016)

spot said:


> Thanks, I called Mutual of Omaha and asked about Plan G , they took my info and signed me up for Plan G starts Aug. 1  ,,$112.68   Update: Online signed up 5-01 for Part A & B .FYI only. to help someone else.



For those who signed up for medicare online. Did they send you a confirmation number or do you use the reapply number to check the status ????


----------



## Butterfly (May 4, 2016)

I dunno.  I signed up by phone and they just sent me my Medicare card.  I can't remember how long it took, but not too long, couple weeks, maybe.

If you're concerned, call 'em up and ask 'em what's up.


----------



## spot (May 13, 2016)

spot said:


> Thanks, I plan on signing up for Medicare  A & B Only not S.S. yet. by online  then getting Plan G from mutual of Omaha / Part D from the Walmart plan as I do take some generics. I have ACA insurance now and will have to cancel that by Aug I understand. Self-employed and wife is 59 so I'll pick up another ACA plan for her. Will be a busy few months.



Waiting for my Medicare package in the mail, shows me enrolled on the S.S. Mywebsite. They sent me an application for reduced Drug plan, but I drive older cars and save my money in an IRA / stay debt free, so sorry u have too much. Thanks uncle sam.


----------

